# If only I had known.......



## sandman1991 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

My name is Rahul,I hail from New Delhi, India.

I'm 22 and my hair started falling off my scalp pretty early.So I looked up on the internet to how to grow it back NATURALLY.I came across something known as Flaxseed,which is high in omega 3 fatty acid,and supposed to prevent hair fall.And since I'm a strict vegetarian, I was eating 100 grams raw cheese *everyday*(to increase my Protein intake and hence hair growth.I was also drinking milk without diluting it with flavor malts).

If only I had known.........

What came after was utterly unexpected.The combination of flaxseed and a diet high on Dairy Products resulted in a sudden pain which I felt right below my belly button.The Doctor said it might be a stomach or intestinal infection and prescribed some strong anti-biotics.He added that I should also stay away from wheat and eat "light" food (sic).

After a week,my condition worsened.So I went to another doctor who declared I had become *lactose intolerant*.Apart from that, he made no other conclusions.

So I went off Dairy products and the pain in the lower abdominal region began to subside.But I was far from being "normal".

Even after a month , the symptoms stayed the same.(Abdominal pain,constipation,bloating).So the good doctor recommended me to undergo *Colonoscopy*.When I learned how it was performed, I became scared but I underwent this embarrassing test anyway.

To my amazement , the intestinal walls were in great condition.Hence, I was then diagnosed with IBS.See, this is the issue with this disease.It cannot be identified independently.The doctors have to eliminate ulcerative colitis and IBD to conclude that a patient has this disease.

Just do be double sure I also underwent full chest Ultrasound and a plethora of blood tests as well.Everything came out to be normal.

As I write this , I would be 5 months into this disease.I have found that regular indoor exercising has benefitted me a lot.All of the symptoms I have shown signs of slowing down.My toilet trips have also been cut down from 5 to 3.

Therefore, if only I had known that eating flaxseed and raw cheese everyday would backfire so brutally, I would have never consumed those foods.Thus ,in my quest to have a full head of hair I was blinded by the possible side-effects of overconsuming a single type of food.

Now thanks to Probiotic Capsules and painkillers, I am fighting this disease everyday.But it could have been worse,a lot worse.So instead of cribbing about IBS lets all embrace it with a positive attitude.

P.S.-I would recommend reading the book "IBS 4 dummies".Its a great source and offers useful information about the disease.I say this as I have benefitted quite immensely from this book.


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Rahul, love your positive attitude. It is motivating..


----------



## sandman1991 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank u SWER for ur kind words.

One thing I forgot to mention in the post above is that IBS exists as much as in your brain as in your intestines.(I presume everyone that visits this website has IBS).

So why do we have so less replies in comparision to views ?

Are u afraid to comment ? I am commenting on my own post,how pathetic is that ?

I would sincerely urge all visitors to reply and comment on EACH AND EVERY post they visit.

Leaving just a tiny comment can go a long way for the writer.Its really these small things, once accumulated can translate into positive benefits on your health.

Remember, sharing is caring.

Instead of sympathising lets empathize.

Lets not be defined by IBS.Yes we can fight it and emerge victorious !!


----------

